# You lookin' at me??



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 16, 2015)

Fawn-breasted Brilliant, Ecuador
1/80s f/6.3 at 180mm macro ISO3200 ﻿


----------



## Northbird (Feb 16, 2015)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Fawn-breasted Brilliant, Ecuador
> 1/80s f/6.3 at 180mm macro ISO3200 ﻿



Brilliant and beautiful shot Glenn. Also loved your recent Cuba trip Youtube video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2015)

Very nice shot Glenn.


----------



## nlrela (Apr 23, 2015)

No, but why are you looking to me?


----------



## Eldar (Apr 23, 2015)

"You behind that big white thing ... Are you looking´at me??"


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Don Haines (Apr 25, 2015)

Time for the squirrels


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2015)

8)


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 25, 2015)

You don't have to be mad to live here but it helps


----------



## candyman (Apr 25, 2015)

You lookin' at me?


----------



## Eldar (Apr 25, 2015)

(no comment)


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 27, 2015)

Little 'un . . .


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2015)

Great shots guys


----------



## caMARYnon (Apr 27, 2015)

Same question


----------



## sanj (Apr 27, 2015)

Lets see who blinks first.


----------



## sanj (Apr 27, 2015)

Glen please visit this site more and comment more. I love your ebook. And your work. Tropical bird photography seems so tough.


----------



## dpc (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## NorbR (Apr 27, 2015)

Is it my hair?


----------



## DJD (Apr 27, 2015)

Here is my favorite "bird with attitude" picture. Just imagine him saying "you talking to me, punk?!"
In case you didn't recognize him, this is a Band-tailed Pigeon.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 27, 2015)

You looking´at me??
Get that fat lens out of my face!!


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 27, 2015)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Fawn-breasted Brilliant, Ecuador
> 1/80s f/6.3 at 180mm macro ISO3200 ﻿


Fantastic photo 
Cool topic 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 27, 2015)

Not one step closer!



Osprey fish lunch- looking at me by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 27, 2015)

What's so damn funny?



Buffalo and Bird by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Apr 27, 2015)

The ever elusive homo sapien . . . 8)


----------



## andarx (Apr 28, 2015)

EOS M, 18-55 at 55


----------



## Benelly (Apr 28, 2015)

Yep ..... I'm all ears and eyes


----------



## TheJock (Apr 28, 2015)

Loving this topic, I'll need to check to see if I have something to contribute 
Great shots folks, keep em' comming!!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 28, 2015)

Can't we eat in peace?



Osprey 2 Adult 2 Chicks IMG_0454 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## niels123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Try not to laugh when you look ;D






I wanted to print it at 40 x 60 cm (16 x 24") and place it directly above the TV, but my wife protested 8)


----------



## chauncey (Apr 28, 2015)

A turkey enters the fray.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 28, 2015)

How about a Loggerhead Shrike?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 28, 2015)

So many of these excellent photographs just call for a snarky caption. ;D


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2015)

8)


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2015)

niels123 said:


> Try not to laugh when you look ;D



;D LOL Very funny ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 28, 2015)

It wasn't me! Someone else must have made that stink.....


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 28, 2015)

A Jackdaw from about 1m away.


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2015)

Want a staring contest, buddy? Then I'm yer gal. 8)


----------



## projectmansd (Apr 28, 2015)

1/250 f/4 ISO 800 70mm


----------



## projectmansd (Apr 28, 2015)

Colombia forest


----------



## EHBoe (Apr 28, 2015)

I love when I can get my subjects to look at me...


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2015)

EHBoe said:


> I love when I can get my subjects to look at me...



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## EHBoe (Apr 28, 2015)

Click said:


> EHBoe said:
> 
> 
> > I love when I can get my subjects to look at me...
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## tpatana (Apr 28, 2015)

My


----------

